# How Do I Open The SIM/Memory Card Tray?



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Hi,
I have an LG L322DL model Android phone. I want to open the tray that holds the memory card & sim card. 

The manual says to insert the pin tool into the hole & slowly pull the tray out. I don't have the tool that came with the phone. But I have one that came with the sim card. As far as I can tell, it is the same. But I can't slide the tray out.

The tool slides right into the hole & slides out just as easily. There is no resistance. It doesnt grab the tray.

Is there some technique or further info that would help? How do I get this tray to open?

Thanks.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Then pin tool....push that in all the way till you feel some resistance then push it a little more. The tray should pop out.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

When I push it a little more, the pin starts to bend.


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Aug 8, 2008)

Where the hole is to insert the pin tool...do you see the outline of a tray there? I would try a paper clip, one that fits the hole. I keep a few paper clips of different sizes for just such occasions.


----------



## bizwiz2 (May 9, 2002)

Yes, I see the outline of a tray. I'm not sure how a paper clip would be any different or offer any advantage. I just broke the pin tool the last time I tried to use it.


----------



## Mukith82 (May 31, 2020)

bizwiz2 said:


> Yes, I see the outline of a tray. I'm not sure how a paper clip would be any different or offer any advantage. I just broke the pin tool the last time I tried to use it.


May be the pin tool that came with your SIM was cheap. Paper clips are usually okay but I'd recommend using a tool that came with a phone. usually they're fairly solid. Better yet just pop into a phone shop and ask them to do it. They shouldn't charge you for that


----------

